# Grizzly sighting in Banff



## travel maniac (Jun 20, 2014)

A little too close for comfort but we survived.  Lots of other wildlife as well - bighorn sheep, mountain goats, elk, coyote, black bears...


----------



## eal (Jun 21, 2014)

Great shot! A few years back we spotted a grizzly on the lakeshore at Lower. Kananaskis Lake, near Canmore. While everyone else grabbed their kids and jumped into their vehicles, my husband grabbed his camera and went for a similar shot - ay yi yi!!!


----------



## travel maniac (Jun 21, 2014)

eal said:


> Great shot! A few years back we spotted a grizzly on the lakeshore at Lower. Kananaskis Lake, near Canmore. While everyone else grabbed their kids and jumped into their vehicles, my husband grabbed his camera and went for a similar shot - ay yi yi!!!



Thanks but I can't take credit for the photo.  Another person in the group took this photo.  I was busy making sure group didn't panic and stayed together!  We were on a trail and didn't have many options to hide so it was a little scary.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 22, 2014)

I've always found the best time to see bears is May-June.  They are just waking up they are hungry and the only food is down in the valleys.  By July they've headed back up again.  I don't remember ever seeing a grizzly except in Waterton but we used to see black bears every spring driving out to Invermere.  I may pull over when I see them but we never get out of the car.  The news a few days ago said a bear in Banff (I am assuming a grizzly) attacked a car so even pulling over may not be such a good idea.

Joan


----------



## travel maniac (Jun 23, 2014)

Tacoma said:


> I may pull over when I see them but we never get out of the car.  The news a few days ago said a bear in Banff (I am assuming a grizzly) attacked a car so even pulling over may not be such a good idea.
> 
> Joan



Completely agree.

We've seen people coming out of their cars to take pictures of bears - not very smart!

We heard there were six Grizzlies roaming around Banff during the past week or so.  We were told it is unusual.

Now, I've seen bear warnings posted for the area we were in (Sundance trail) - a male and a mother with cubs.  I'm glad we didn't run into momma bear with cubs.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 29, 2014)

Need to be vigilant about Elk wandering around town as well....

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...xILIDg&usg=AFQjCNF6r8TKiw3lGxzFbgI_Q2PhCyJczA


----------



## DonM (Jul 6, 2014)

This bear appears to be tagged- does that mean he has had run ins with the law in the past?

don


----------

